# Escaped death stalker ( Leiurus quinquestriatus)



## Egyking (Mar 19, 2013)

I went to a reptile convention a year or two ago, and a man was selling these scorpions named Egyptian Yellow scorpions, I had never heard of the species but was intrigued by it since I'm egyptian myself. Anyways, i had a few years with arachnids raising different slings of tarantuals and empereror scorpions, and not once did any of them escape, so i took my chances and did my research on the Egyptian Yellow scorpions and found out it was really the death stalker, I took extreme precaution to make sure not to get stung, and made sure the cage was secure every time i opened it, anyways my roommate entered my room and left the door open and my cat took the chance and knocked over the tank and left just enough room for the tarantula to escape, on top of that my room is trashed because i had been looking for my credit card that i left on the counter, so there is a lot of debris that the scorpion could possibly be under, I'm positive that the scorpion would still be in my room because from my understanding of arachnids in general is that once they find a good hiding spot they usually dont leave it, and stay in the area, Precautions im doing thus far are keeping my dog and my cat outside of the room at all costs, I'm not to worried about myself because im a healthy adult but im positive it would kill my pets. Wearing shoes in the house, but i just dont know where to look because none of my arachnids have ever escaped, should i buy a black light and turn off the lights and search for the scorpion or... what should i do?


----------



## Cooper (Mar 19, 2013)

Look at night with UV. Then sell it and think twice about keeping hot scorps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rawr (Mar 19, 2013)

Try searching near heat sources, because they like that.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 19, 2013)

UV is your best option.  Good luck, and you might want to give what Cooper said some thought?


----------



## Egyking (Mar 19, 2013)

Like I said, i was not home, i usually take a lot of pre caution when it comes to dangerous animals, I have an array of animals from Monitors, poison dart frogs, to various tanrantulas, and other animals, Once again accidents do happen, so no need to appear snarky, i asked what is my best bet to find the scorpion. I figured now that im going to keep the scorpion in my closet under lock, even though im against that because i prefer to admire it, then keep it under lock and key. UPDATE: I believe that it may also be a Egyptian yellow Fat tailed scorpion, which is the same range as the death stalker, i believe my cat may have killed the scorpion, I read that scorpions have a hard time stinging cats because of the fur and tht cats in the wild feed on scorpion, spiders, insects and small invertabrae, so it could be very possible that my cat ate the scorpion but i will look throught out my house and will use my uv bulb everywhere


----------



## misslanie29 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Be Carful!*

You still need to be very careful! You said that you weren't that cocerned about getting stung cause you are a healthly adult. well i have a freind that worked with these guys to get their poisons. any ways he got stung and ended up in the ICU for a few weeks on a machin that helped him breath cause he couldn't do it on his own. He got through it nbut lost his finger.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok mistakes happen I’m not gonna waste my time lecturing you on what you already know or advise you to sell your scorpion off. But in the future do research before you make a purchase, but that goes for any animal. You need a blacklight. You can try to lure the scorp to a more open area with a ceramic heat lamp or heat pad just put the heat source near something that it can hide under. Check your shoes before you put them on and make sure you check you sheets and pillows before sleeping. Good luck and keep me posted. 
-Eddy
P.S let your roommate know not to get into your stuff after this is behind you.


----------



## Egyking (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Abyss - I deffinately am taking every pre caution, i treat all my arachnids with care regardless of their "lethality" because you could be allergic to one venom and not the other. I never stick my hands in the enclosure and always use forceps, and trust me i grew up in Egypt I always check my shoes and sheets before putting them on just in case there is a creepy crawler inside, but thanks for the concern. At this point ive tried cleaning up the area carefully making sure to wear shoes and rawhide gloves where ever i stick my hands, i will wait until night time to look for the scorpion because thats when the black light should take the best effect. I'm really starting to believe the scorpion is the Yellow fat tailed scorpion which is a little bit less dangerous, about a 3 out of 5 on the venom scale, but regardless I need to find this bug. At this point im happy it was my scorpion that escaped and not my tarantulas because that would of been a night mare lol ;-) but i'll deff keep everyone posted, wish me luck!


----------



## Cooper (Mar 21, 2013)

Someone please correct me if I'm mistaken, but is androctonus australis not one of the deadliest scorpions there is? I believe they kill more people per year than any other species.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, it is......Both species are highly venomous. not 3 out of 5 like the OP suggests...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Mar 23, 2013)

Op hasn't been back since. I'm worried.


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 23, 2013)

Michiel said:


> Yes, it is......Both species are highly venomous. not 3 out of 5 like the OP suggests...


Yeah that's my understanding anyway.  Would like to know where the 3 out of 5 stat came from.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't worry Abyss, if anything happened it was "natural selection" 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Mar 25, 2013)

Death stalker and Fattail are 5/5, deadly to adults.  I would lay an unbrokenline of diatomaceous earth along the baseboards of all the walls in the house. Also I would keep blacklights on and lights off. Better safe than dead, you can always get another scorpion, unless it kills a neighbor and you end up in prison.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Mar 25, 2013)

Michiel said:


> Don't worry Abyss, if anything happened it was "natural selection"
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


Move your pets and arachnids out for a while, and nuke the place with a bug bomb. Its the only way to be sure. Human safety is number 1 concern, you can always buy another bug.


----------



## stingray (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure hope you find it. This is one of the reasons why I don't mess with hots.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Mar 26, 2013)

How could you take pre-cautions, but not even know the species? To believe that either L. quinquestriatus or A. australis would not be the most medically significant species would be a very big mistake, to make quite the understatement. I'm not sure where the "3 out of 5" came from either...


----------



## Nanotrev (Mar 26, 2013)

stingray said:


> Sure hope you find it. This is one of the reasons why I don't mess with hots.


I do concur. I'm happy enough with my H. arizonensis. I might order some other natives but having one centipede escape was enough for me to switch all of my caging to Zilla cages that lock when you close their sliding lids. I'd highly suggest switching to one if you find it, and buying a padlock for it. Then you could still put it on display yet make sure nobody gets into the cage. They aren't too expensive for such nice features.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Mar 26, 2013)

Egyking said:


> I went to a reptile convention a year or two ago, and a man was selling these scorpions named Egyptian Yellow scorpions, I had never heard of the species but was intrigued by it since I'm egyptian myself. Anyways, i had a few years with arachnids raising different slings of _tarantuals_ and empereror scorpions, and not once did any of them escape, so i took my chances and did my research on the Egyptian Yellow scorpions and found out it was really the death stalker, I took extreme precaution to make sure not to get stung, and made sure the cage was secure every time i opened it, anyways my roommate entered my room and left the door open and my cat took the chance and knocked over the tank and left just enough room for the tarantula to escape, on top of that my room is trashed because i had been looking for my credit card that i left on the counter, so there is a lot of debris that the scorpion could possibly be under, I'm positive that the scorpion would still be in my room because from my understanding of arachnids in general is that once they find a good hiding spot they usually dont leave it, and stay in the area, Precautions im doing thus far are keeping my dog and my cat outside of the room at all costs, I'm not to worried about myself because im a healthy adult but im positive it would kill my pets. Wearing shoes in the house, but i just dont know where to look because none of my arachnids have ever escaped, should i buy a black light and turn off the lights and search for the scorpion or... what should i do?


between this and the other rather stupid typo's i think this might be someone trollin' just a little....


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 26, 2013)

Michiel said:


> Don't worry Abyss, if anything happened it was "natural selection"
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


lol'd. 

I'm pretty sure OP will find it.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Mar 26, 2013)

We need to stay on topic here. However, I would say Hemiscorpius lepturus is the most dangerous.


----------



## NoSBoH (Mar 28, 2013)

Seriously if you need to ask ANY questions about care, you 100% should NOT keep this scorpion.  Mind boggling really.


----------



## Cooper (Mar 31, 2013)

It's been a while since this guy has posted. Wonder if he's okay.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 31, 2013)

Cooper said:


> It's been a while since this guy has posted. Wonder if he's okay.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ My same thought...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ryan2 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Stay Calm*

"Venomous Bite or Danger to Humans
The sting from the Deathstalker Scorpion is painful but few people die from it. Studies show that those with allergies or heart issues though are at the greatest risk of death. It is important to seek medical attention immediately to prevent the lungs from filling up with fluid that can cut off the flow of air."(http://www.scorpionworlds.com/deathstalker-scorpion.html) Don't listen to the people who are like all people stung die because the don't set up a heated little shelter put a dead pinkey in the shelter and wait once ya get him put him in a cage. p.s. i would get a cage with an actual lock on it.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 1, 2013)

Your own quote says "It is important to seek medical attention immediately".  Are you trying to intentionally downplay the effects of a sting?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Apr 1, 2013)

agree to this might be a troll. if not then im worried. op has been gone a nice while and well... let this be a lesson to all! dont half *** buy an animal without the proper knowledge and dont put it where other animals may have contact!


----------



## Ryan2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*I'm sorry if it seemed that way.*



freedumbdclxvi said:


> Your own quote says "It is important to seek medical attention immediately".  Are you trying to intentionally downplay the effects of a sting?


 No they still can kill. with bug venom, it effects different people differently. It's also important to seek medical attention because you could be allergic to it which can easily cause death. But I'm not saying at all its okay to get sting and you'll be fine. you need to go to the hospital right away. I'm just saying it's not like getting stung by a box jellyfish.


----------



## KDiiX (Apr 1, 2013)

Get stung and you'll be fine is nice said :-D 
I don't nobody get stung by L.quinquestriatus is really fine, not like i would define fine ;-) but with serious medical care of the symptoms scorpion sting of any species almost(!!!) never kill. But the sting of a L.quinquestriatus or A.australis or some comparable species would cause pretty much problems if the modern medical care wouldn't be that good as in our times.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryan2 said:


> "Venomous Bite or Danger to Humans
> The sting from the Deathstalker Scorpion is painful but few people die from it. Studies show that those with allergies or heart issues though are at the greatest risk of death. It is important to seek medical attention immediately to prevent the lungs from filling up with fluid that can cut off the flow of air."(http://www.scorpionworlds.com/deathstalker-scorpion.html) Don't listen to the people who are like all people stung die because the don't set up a heated little shelter put a dead pinkey in the shelter and wait once ya get him put him in a cage. p.s. i would get a cage with an actual lock on it.


Is that English? Holy run-on-without-punctuation Batman!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 2, 2013)

He's from Germany dude, chill .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Lol*



pnshmntMMA said:


> Is that English? Holy run-on-without-punctuation Batman!


 The idea of communicating on a computer or through texts are to get short versions by not punctuating and shortening words. Take a Computer class Grammar Nazi! Go troll somewhere else this is a forum for scorpions.....No one cares about you correcting grammar.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 22, 2018)

Just going to point out that he never returned to AB. The ole’ tale of @Egyking and the infamous Deathstalker scorpion.


----------



## Myrmeleon (Jan 22, 2018)

I would've eaten that cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 22, 2018)

Maybe his cat ended up killing him, sounds like it was plotting his death from the start

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

